# DeWalt 611PK



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a review on the DeWalt 611 router

All I can say WOW and WOW one more time,, I rate it at 9.5 stars out of 10 stars.
I did hold back the 1/2 of a star because it's a bit hvy. but that can be a plus also for some jobs..with the plunge base fixed in place.. 

DeWalt DWP611PK
Standard Router Base
Plunge Base

Specifications:

* Rating: 120V AC
* Amperage: 7.0
* Horsepower: 1-1/4
* No-load RPM: 16,000-27,000
* Collet Diameter: 1/4"
* Plunge Stroke...
Fixed Base: 1-1/2"
Plunge Base: 2"
* Depth Stop: 5
* Spindle Lock: 12 Position
* Base Dimension: 4" Square
* Weight: 4.1 lbs

Features:

* Durable 1.25HP motor delivers the power to meet the toughest applications.
* Variable speed control feature enables bit speed to be optimized for changing applications.
* Soft-starting motor features full-time electronic feedback that maintains motor speed through the cut.
* Dual LED's and clear sub-base ensure maximum visibility in operation.
* Adjustment ring enables controlled bit depth changes to within 1/64" (fixed base only).
* Plunge base incorporates fine-tune adjustment rod for precise depth setting.
* Large, low-pressure spindle lock button allows for comfortable, single wrench bit changes.
* Multiple shaft-lock detents enable quick and simple bit changes.
* Depth ring and clamping mechanism combine to ensure motor remains locked in position (fixed base only).
* Spring-loaded release tabs allow for quick base removal (fixed base only).
* Motor can be transitioned quickly and easily between fixed and plunge bases.
* Overmolded rubber handles provide a comfortable and secure grip (plunge base only).
* Allows up to 1.5" of depth travel with standard base & 2" with plunge base.
* Aluminum motor housing and base construction provides long term durability.
* Extended sub-base provides greater work surface contact for improved user control (fixed base).
* Large plunge base platform provides added stability for heavier applications and sub-base accepts universal template guides.
* Extended 8-slot 1/4" collet maximizes surface contact with router bit shank for a tighter grip.

At 179.oo plus shipping ▼Shipping Weight: 10 pounds


=======


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ah.... good news at last. Thanks for the update Bj. Now for the ultimate question. Do I trade my Trend 4 for the DW 611 or stay with what I have? I only allow myself 2 routers unlike some folks I know :sarcastic:


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have seen this a few times in reviews. I would buy one, but they are not yet available over here. The UK has not taken to fixed base routers. Maybe with this dual use model...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I Would say stick with what you have  the T4 can be use in many ways,ski jig,with all the light you need and it's light for the small jobs but has a 1 1/4HP motor also...and it only cost 1/2 the price of the 611 but you can't have to many routers Bob..the 611 has a small foot print , it will not take up to much room..and it's only money and you can't take it will you but you can pass the router down..unlike money  that dirty green stuff that's just like water.. 


========



Bob N said:


> Ah.... good news at last. Thanks for the update Bj. Now for the ultimate question. Do I trade my Trend 4 for the DW 611 or stay with what I have? I only allow myself 2 routers unlike some folks I know :sarcastic:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ,

For those of us who currently own neither the 611 or the T4, how do we choose which to buy? For those of us that own Colt's, how would that fit into your recommendation?

Or more precisely, in your words, which should we buy today and which should be put off until tomorrow? <g>


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

That's hard one for me,I would say

1. T4
2. DeWalt 611
3. Bosch Colt

The 1st and the 2nd are both plunge type routers but the 2nd is both the 3rd is fixed base only and the 1st.is plunge base only, so I guess it comes down what you want to use the router for, all 3 are great trim routers but number 3 can be installed in a router table very easy, I have not installed the DeWalt in a router table (yet) but it looks like it would be installed easy with the plunge base like it's big brothers ....once the springs are removed from the plunge base..

But you know me ,,,you can't have to many routers in the shop 

I should note that Porter Cable has jump on the band wagon also but I have not checked it out..............

===========



BigJimAK said:


> BJ,
> 
> For those of us who currently own neither the 611 or the T4, how do we choose which to buy? For those of us that own Colt's, how would that fit into your recommendation?
> 
> Or more precisely, in your words, which should we buy today and which should be put off until tomorrow? <g>


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep.... I guess I'll just stick with my T-4 since it appears to do everything I need. Besides, just more $$ to take with me when I go :sarcastic::jester:

Thanks Bj!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob


Sounds good , let me know how you are going to do that ,,when I go they are going to put me in a (BIG) pop bottle rocket and shoot me off..  so no hope to put it in my pockets.. 


==========





Bob N said:


> Yep.... I guess I'll just stick with my T-4 since it appears to do everything I need. Besides, just more $$ to take with me when I go :sarcastic::jester:
> 
> Thanks Bj!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, Bob... already owning the Colt, that was my thought too...

Regarding "never too many" I indoctrinated my son in the concept today. We're working on an oak coffee table and need two sizes of roundover bits (so far). He sure liked not having to disassemble one setup to cut another. Two Craftsman 17543's geared up at once.. Hehehe...

The PC Delta Machinery|Porter Cable Product Details for 1.25HP Max Torque Compact Router Fixed/Plunge Combo Kit - Model # 450PK is fixed speed, FYI.



bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> That's hard one for me,I would say
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

That's fun part , I'm like a one arm paper hanger in the shop going from one to the other also 

I think Bob R. and Rick R. got me hung up on having more than one router.
I was watching one of the shows and they put in 4 dif. routers in the table ,then when PC got on board they use 5 routers for one show,plunge and table routers...

PC router kit looks like they forgot to put the yellow paint on it and just called it Porter Cable....
=======



BigJimAK said:


> Thanks, Bob... already owning the Colt, that was my thought too...
> 
> Regarding "never too many" I indoctrinated my son in the concept today. We're working on an oak coffee table and need two sizes of roundover bits (so far). He sure liked not having to disassemble one setup to cut another. Two Craftsman 17543's geared up at once.. Hehehe...
> 
> The PC Delta Machinery|Porter Cable Product Details for 1.25HP Max Torque Compact Router Fixed/Plunge Combo Kit - Model # 450PK is fixed speed, FYI.


----------

